# HAMRADIO General > พูดคุยทั่วไป >  ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวครับ

## steventee

E29AIT เมืองพัทยาครับ ผ่านไปเรียกใช้ได้นะครับ 144.300MHz ระบบทวนสัญญาณ 145.6625MHz dup-600 ครับ

----------

